# Bunk beds for boys with drawers/storage underneath



## Colyn (Jan 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any good pics or plans or ideas for Bunk beds for boys ( 10yrs /13 yrs) with drawers/storage underneath?
Looking for something they won't outgrow in 7 years to make for them.
Thanks lumberjocks.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Try the www Colyn. There is a heap of information out there waiting to be plucked.
Here are some to start with
http://absolutelyfreeplans.com/PROJECTS%20FOR%20CHILDREN/projects_for_children.htm
http://plansnow.com/bedroom.html
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/woodworking/1273186.html
http://www.americanfurnituredsgn.com/
http://www.craftsmanplans.com/Furniture%20Plans_4.htm
Good luck


----------



## Dillon (Mar 29, 2008)

I just found this post!

Thanks for the great links Grumpy!

Dillon


----------

